

Questioning Accidentalism - LukeG
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2009/09/accidentally_on.php

======
xsmasher
Accident may be the wrong word, but he author doesn't give a better one. Why
is English the language of commerce, or the dollar so popular? If it's not an
accident of history, then what's the right word?

Most scientific advancement is not on time and on schedule though; it's a
conflux of the right people standing next to the right problem. Gutenberg's
press would have been almost worthless without cheap rag for making cheaper
paper, which was available through another accident of history. I'm sure
Gutenberg didn't know that movable type would lead to mass media and the
protestant reformation. It's all accidents.

~~~
MaysonL
Contingent.

~~~
cousin_it
Unplanned. I believe this word best expresses the meaningful part of
"accidental" and leaves out the meaningless philosophical part.

